# "net of fees"?



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Everyone:
Sorry for another newb question...When I look at a mutual fund's total return and it says 1.79% net of fees, does that mean the fund earned 1.79% AFTER the fees have been deducted or BEFORE the fees have been deducted?

Thanks


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

AFTER the fees have been deducted.


----------



## kyboch (Dec 23, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> AFTER the fees have been deducted.


Thanks Mr.Crump

I have a meeting this week with my financial planner or should I say mutual fund salesperson and am going to be breaking her the bad news that I am out of the mutual fund business and going with index ETFs. Need to have my facts straight as I'm expecting a tussle!


----------

